
Get a Mac for Open Source - amihaiemil
https://amihaiemil.com/2020/02/03/get-a-mac-for-opensource.html
======
phendrenad2
Mac hardware (despite their best attempts to ruin the keyboard) is still the
best IMHO. No other laptops have that perfect balance of touchpad sensitivity,
touchpad location relative to the keyboard, intelligently-turning-off-the-
touchpad-when-your-palm-accidentally-rests-on-it-while-typing, sleep/hibernate
that "just works" when you close the lid,.. Oh and all of this runs a pretty
standard Linux-ish OS that thousands of other developers are making packages
and tools for.

Linux is catching up (slowly), and Windows is doing pretty well with WSL
(which is great - but Windows laptop hardware isn't quite up to the same
quality as Macs).

